# Testing Tesla's Automatic Emergency Braking for Pedestrians



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Watch Tesla's Automatic Emergency Braking kick in for a fake pedestrian*

@greentheonly did some great testing of this feature and shared the results on twitter. The Teslarati article linked above does a nice job of summarizing the results.

Or click on the twitter threads below for more info:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202777641276841986

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202777948153094144


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Interesting.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Some of his other results were not very positive:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202782549191380992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202777870088757251

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202778123433119745
This one is scary - car confused between the systems and overriding itself to keep going!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202782357046079489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202782364537151488


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> This one is scary - car confused between the systems and overriding itself to keep going!


Yep. If there's anybody out there who thinks that Autopilot is good enough to not be paying attention at all times, please watch this video! The system is not perfect, and won't detect all obstacles correctly and consistently.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

garsh said:


> Yep. If there's anybody out there who thinks that Autopilot is good enough to not be paying attention at all times, please watch this video! The system is not perfect, and won't detect all obstacles correctly and consistently.


Yeah. It's a great driver aid. Self driving it's not.

I really struggle to understand the hate, though. There's one person on Twitter who is super anti-Tesla. He was tweeting a video showing that the stop sign recognition isn't working all that reliably. His question is "why is this less important to Auto Pilot than hands-time-on-wheel? Shouldn't this have been in AP from the start?" I'm like, no you idiot, AutoPilot is meant for the highway. Who cares about stop signs!?!?!


----------

